# Enneagram 7 or 8?



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Figure said:


> Gotcha. We have different definitions. I think of enneagram revenge as coming from the id/instinctual and reactive right away. When it comes to the long term revenge, I almost think more along the lines of 3 or 4. Both head and gut would steer away from the emotional involvement you're pointing to.


yeah well, whenever someone mentions revenge i always think of the long-term one. because the short-term one doesn't feel like revenge as much as it does a simple reaction. but i understand that it's in the definition, and can be seen as such. and in the short-term sense i would agree with the vengeance thing then. 



> Okay, I think I know what you mean now. Yeah, it's a short-lived reaction to someone that you don't like. If mine is anything like yours, you don't have anything specific in mind other than that the very sight of them. I'm actually having trouble explaining what it's like now too, as it's very much a visceral thing. Mannerisms and things they do make it worse while they're there - mine tend to be with ostentatious or arrogant people. It's almost a "space" thing. Maybe it's different for an 8 core, more intense, though this is pretty intense as is.


it's physical. i can feel it for a person i don't even know, someone who hasn't even done anything to me. and i just don't like them. i can't stand their presence. the very existence of them seems to irritate me. yeah, their mannerisms and things they do become annoying. i don't hate them, per se, i just can't stand to be in the same universe with them. lols. it's not emotional, it's a purely physical sensation. a physical counter-reaction to a person. it's the opposite of what attraction is. physical repulsion. now i got the right word. just like you can feel physically attracted to a person, the opposite is also possible, to feel physically repulsed.

i don't want to talk to that person, look at them, nothing. usually, when someone like that tries to communicate with me i'm completely non-communicative with them. i don't talk to them, i don't look at them, and i try to remove myself from that same space where they are as soon as possible. anything to get away.

it doesn't have a rational or an emotional trigger, because it's happened with people i don't know and with whom i have zero emotional involvement. and yet i react negatively to their presence. maybe they have something in common, like you say for you it's the arrogant and ostentatious people that trigger it, but i haven't found the common denominator yet. 

but i don't view this as hate. hate is more rational. hate is something you can explain away. hate is a more specific reaction against something someone does, or a certain way of behaving, a certain personality trait, maybe. this thing, i can't give a reason for this dislike, except that it exists.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

From all that you have described I would argue that you are a Counter-phobic 6.


----------

